# stock for my future tank



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i am going to build a 280g fish tank.That will not be up and running for a while so i want to figure out the stock,I has thinking like larger more aggressive fish like:
2 JD's(M/F)(5")
2 severums(3")
2 oscars(6-7")
2 firemouths(4-5 inches)
4 tinfoil barbs or silver dollors or giant dianos for dithers
The tank is 81Lx42Hx19W.
The tank's size might decrease due to prices but it will atleast be over 200 gallons and it wont be setup untill after xmas so i have some time for the stock


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Why only 19" wide? Foot print is everything, not gallonage. There's not a whole lot of square footage for territory... just a thought 

That and you'll want to stay away from pairs...


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree with *TheFishGuy* , For the size that's pretty narrow. I'd trade some of the height for more width. You'll be able keep your planned gallonage and increase the footprint without changing your total costs much if any.

Personally I think 24-26" is plenty tall for those fish in a tank that long.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

well i am not going to build 1 anymore i am going to buy a 250g http://anchorage.craigslist.org/grd/941135872.html
i mean only 400$ sweet


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i am going to go with this now:4 severums,2 oscars,2 jack dempseys,1 firemouth,5 pictus cats,2 common plecos,1 cray fish,6 silver dollors


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

the crayfish ill be doomed in time.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i got some bad news:The lady was selling the "250g" but i called her and she was like oh i am sorry it is a 125g.I mean wow a 125g differance how dumb are people now a days


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dumb enough to criticize someone for making an error...


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

A huge error


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well we got hope lol http://anchorage.craigslist.org/for/929807098.html .I was thinking of like 2 JD's,1 firemouth,2 oscars,6 Silver dollers,4 severums,5 pictus cats for a 200g


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Now keep in mind this comes from one who has not yet had the time or patience to DIM, but why not just build a tank like you were going to do originally? I think it would be way more gratifying, and then you could select the dimensions to suit your stock.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

I might just do that


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I dont' know if I would go with two oscars. That only seems to work if you are lucky enough to get a male and a female (or have a tank large enough to get 5 or so). I do love the look of a tank with JD's and sevrums; the two just seem to 'go together' in my book.

Craigslist is where I buy most of my equipment; but it sure does get frustrating. All the time here people list things like "huge fish tank" or "gigantic". After 10 minutes with them on the phone you discover it is a 55! In the end, the hassle is worth the savings usually.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

That's exactly why I won't even go see a tank w/o knowing dimensions first...


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

My TTVITH/MH is currently balanced; so I'm not shopping for any new tanks for a while.

in case you are wondering: Total Tank Volume In The House/Marital Harmony


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

tannable75 said:


> My TTVITH/MH is currently balanced; so I'm not shopping for any new tanks for a while.
> 
> in case you are wondering: Total Tank Volume In The House/Marital Harmony


hahaha, very funny.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Mine was balanced w/a 75G, 40BR cichlid tanks & 10G for the wife's guppies. Sold the 75G to help pay for the wedding. Sold 40BR for her car repairs. So I should be ahead right???

Maybe not anymore :lol:

Bought:

50G that I'm DIY'ing stuff for.
110G leaker I've completely disassembled to reseal.
135G I'll probably reseal, but it doesn't really matter cuz we wouldn't have space for it.

Did I mention I'm going to look at 3 more tanks today :dancing:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You people are nuts. Just simply tell your woman how it is, then ask her what she thinks :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> You people are nuts. Just simply tell your woman how it is, then ask her what she thinks :lol:


I so want to argue this ... but I'm not the one with an expanding 800+ Gallon tank ... or a 240 ... or ... :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: My wife (fortunately for me) is a very understanding woman. As she puts it, I could be out there doing things I shouldn't be.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Mine says the very same thing *TFG*!!! :lol:


----------

